# Killington 10/29/13



## Zand (Oct 29, 2013)

Didn't sleep well last night and 5:45 alarm came very quickly, so hit snooze and wound up leaving home around 6:45. Wanted fresh tracks and thought I wasn't gonna get them, but upon a 9:45 arrival I found that they were having mechanical problems on one of the lifts and weren't going to be open till 10:30. Wound up on the 5th or 6th gondola or something like that.

Guns were running full blast on every open trail (Rime, Upper East Fall, GN, Upper DD, Downdraft, FIS) except Reason until about 12:30 when they shut the guns off on Rime and most of the guns on Upper East Fall. Thus, the first couple hours of the day were a bit wet skiing through the guns followed by a nice dry cycle thanks to the uninterrupted sun on the lift.

Despite not having any guns running, Reason had the best conditions early with beautiful soft packed powder. Rime and Upper East Fall were skiing similar all day with groomed manmade to start, then when they shut the guns off they went to loose PP for a bit before hardening up and becoming a bit slick. Not much in the way of bumps unfortunately... I was hoping to catch an ungroomed East Fall but no dice. Upper DD was pretty hard and slick all day. Downdraft Headwall was a treat... beautiful soft manmade. Did a hike up the stairs just to ski it. 

As for expansion, guns continued to blast away on Powerline and GN down to the Killink intersection. Looks like they could get those open tomorrow or Thursday, then expansion downhill will have to wait until after the deluge Friday. Otherwise, Rime and Reason/EF are already pretty deep and should make it through just fine as will GN. Tremendous vibe about the place... must've been the beer cart right at the base of the triple.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds good...thx for the report.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah...thanks for the report!


----------



## dmw (Oct 29, 2013)

I was there today too. Awesome and totally worth the drive from Boston... except for the speeding ticket I got on the way home!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

dmw said:


> I was there today too. Awesome and totally worth the drive from Boston... except for the speeding ticket I got on the way home!



Where did you get nailed?  Route 4 in Bridgewater > Woodstock VT?


----------



## dmw (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds about right. Going 38 apparently as it drops to 25. Watched it carefully the rest of the way; 25 is REAALLY slow.


----------



## Zand (Oct 29, 2013)

Today was the first time I went to Killington from home since high school and it was very nice not having to drive through Woodstock. Of course Chester isn't much more fun.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2013)

dmw said:


> Sounds about right. Going 38 apparently as it drops to 25. Watched it carefully the rest of the way; 25 is REAALLY slow.


Was it the Sheriff or townie?


----------



## dmw (Oct 29, 2013)

County Sheriff I believe.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

dmw said:


> Sounds about right. Going 38 apparently as it drops to 25. Watched it carefully the rest of the way; 25 is REAALLY slow.



Sucks.  People get nailed there all the time

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dmw (Oct 29, 2013)

You live, you learn. And I'm usually the one who gets told I drive slow and have people driving up my ass...

Either way, glad I made the trip. It was my first Killington early season experience, psyched I made it there midweek.


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome! Glad you guys are getting it so early on in October.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Sucks.  People get nailed there all the time
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



...and it's some of these local "officers"(;-)) that often really misrepresent what are, sometimes,  really nice little townships to live in...as you get older..._sometimes_...lol.
Have been getting into those timeslots Zand, putting off tuning the skis till ~11pm:-o, and getting into bed around midnight...to get up & showered in less than 6 hours...:roll:.  
Have to do better this season....better skis, better clothes than ever.  Budgeting tuning time _has_ to get better...can't be any worse.
SpeedZones:  Those rural communities could work for the DOD in the camoflage(sp?) labs.  They love to hide the slower speed signs...especially in rural states...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2013)

bigbog said:


> ...and it's some of these local "officers"(;-)) that often really misrepresent what are, sometimes,  really nice little townships to live in...as you get older..._sometimes_...lol.
> Have been getting into those timeslots Zand, putting off tuning the skis till ~11pm:-o, and getting into bed around midnight...to get up & showered in less than 6 hours...:roll:.
> Have to do better this season....better skis, better clothes than ever.  Budgeting tuning time _has_ to get better...can't be any worse.
> SpeedZones:  Those rural communities could work for the DOD in the camoflage(sp?) labs.  They love to hide the slower speed signs...especially in rural states...



Yes they always assume that you are driving with a no license, I stop speeding it just nit worth the cost of saving a few minutes.


----------

